# Roche orders



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lo, me again - sorry for all the questions

I put an order in for consumables on monday at about 1pm. And I was just wondering if anyone knew how long this stuff usually takes to arrive. I was expecting it today you see and there's nothing come through. Just tried phoning them to find out what was going on onto to find i've missed closing time by TWO minutes. Very annoyed as have changed the set today which will need to be changed on saturday, and obv cuz I work 9-5 and work won't let me deliver there, if it doesn't arrive tomorrow so I can pick it up from PO on friday then I will find myself in the doo-doo 

I wasn't given any other spare flexlinks you see so i am so so worried.

I might give them a call tomorrow morning when they open and just find out whats happened to it


----------



## tracey w (Jul 28, 2010)

Sam, its usually next day delivery, sometimes can take 2 days but never longer than that. So Im surprised you havent had it yet. 

Did they tell you how long it would be? I would contact hospital as they should be able to give you some supplies if you need them. Difficult I know if you are working.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Sam, its usually next day delivery, sometimes can take 2 days but never longer than that. So Im surprised you havent had it yet.
> 
> Did they tell you how long it would be? I would contact hospital as they should be able to give you some supplies if you need them. Difficult I know if you are working.



The lady said "next couple of days"  I'm actually fuming. Is there a cut off time? I have one flexlink left but I had to break into it to get the plastic cap out for the shower...not sure if it will be ok to use if it comes to it. Roche lady said it would be...but I'm wary. I'm going to ring them tomorrow I think, as soon as they open because this is really not on!!! 

In the meantime...that spare flexlink...will it be ok if it comes to it?


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2010)

It will be fine Sam. Alex doesnt bother using the caps unless he is having a bath as the shower water doesnt effect it. Dont leave the canula in for more than 3 days or you could get an infection and it will send your levels up.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2010)

bev said:


> It will be fine Sam. Alex doesnt bother using the caps unless he is having a bath as the shower water doesnt effect it. Dont leave the canula in for more than 3 days or you could get an infection and it will send your levels up.Bev



thanks bev!!!! So the spare opened one will be ok if push comes to shove? even though its been opened and is no longer "sterile"?


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2010)

If you had another one to use then I would - but in the absence of any - I would say to use it - put it in a clean plastic lunchbag or similar and tie the top so you know its not going to get any germs etc on it. The only other problem could be that if you are nervous putting it in - it might go wrong and you dont have another spare. Not trying to frighten you at all - but it took me 3 goes with the 1st set-change as I was so nervous and kept making mistakes! If you used quick-sets I would send you some - but you probably dont want to change do you?Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 28, 2010)

bev said:


> If you had another one to use then I would - but in the absence of any - I would say to use it - put it in a clean plastic lunchbag or similar and tie the top so you know its not going to get any germs etc on it. The only other problem could be that if you are nervous putting it in - it might go wrong and you dont have another spare. Not trying to frighten you at all - but it took me 3 goes with the 1st set-change as I was so nervous and kept making mistakes! If you used quick-sets I would send you some - but you probably dont want to change do you?Bev



i sealed it up with selotape loooool!!!! I did one today at clinic and it seems to be ok and should be ok until saturday hopefully. But if push comes to shove I'll use it but just be suuuuper careful with it, closer eye on BGs etc...just incase. I don't see why it would be a problem. After all, as soon as you open them they're no longer sterile anyways.

What are quicksets? This is the flexlink - it's done with a plastic whoosher thingy. Would a quickset fit to a roche pump?


----------



## tracey w (Jul 29, 2010)

have you got your supplies now Sam?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2010)

hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow, I've got them being sent to work which is fab. Fingers crossed they arrive, if not Roche will be getting an earful and I will demand courier service for it!


----------



## tracey w (Jul 29, 2010)

Why did they send it all to the hospital? 

Should get it tomorrow then. Hopefully just a blip, I have found them to be bril and like I say always within 48 hours usually.  Hope its all going well for you hun.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Why did they send it all to the hospital?
> 
> Should get it tomorrow then. Hopefully just a blip, I have found them to be bril and like I say always within 48 hours usually.  Hope its all going well for you hun.



I don't get it either, and the bloke was properly apologetic over it. But apparently its not at B-Dec either. Honestly, it had better arrive tomorrow - the guy on reception is gonna keep an eye out for me and give me a call if it arrives. I really hope it does, if not it';ll be saturday morning and I'm at work 9.30am then anyway. As long as I've got a flexlink to put in on saturday all will be well.

I honestly think they'll send it out next day for me, because I told them how unhappy I was with it, and how panicky I am. 

But yeah, things are going pretty well at the moment. Keeping a close eye on the bloods - still hypoing lots but managed to stop a couple in their tracks today with the odd swig of real coke if it hit 4.0.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like your basals are a bit high if you are getting several hypos that you are catching. Remember the pump is more efficient than mdi and generally you will need less basal.

sound like you are doing really well though


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 29, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Sounds like your basals are a bit high if you are getting several hypos that you are catching. Remember the pump is more efficient than mdi and generally you will need less basal.
> 
> sound like you are doing really well though



ive already significantly lowered basals throughout the day, am gunna let it ride for a few days, see if i can spot any patterns and then get on at my nurse 

thank you though  i'm certainly giving it a go!!!!


----------



## bex123 (Jul 30, 2010)

do u have the stuff yet? they did this to me and thier excuse was because it was my first order and it all had to go through the system! although by the end of the 2nd day waiting in i was on the phone to roche when they eventually turned up lol , havnt put in another orer yet as i did a huge order when i first connected but i don think i'll leave it till i only have 1or 2left , sounds like their doing this to every one


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah it arrived at work at about 11am


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

phew what a relief sam xx


----------

